

From the GA analytics.js source code: `$.answer=42` and `if(a||42=a.answer)`. - frececroka
http://www.google-analytics.com/analytics.js

======
cookrn
Another oddity I noticed while embedding GA today: the arguments to the IIFE
are named i, s, o, g, r, a, and m

[http://cl.ly/image/1l1932032k3D](http://cl.ly/image/1l1932032k3D)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isogram](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isogram)

